# ميكاترونيك..وللضرورات احكام



## ahmadaking (14 ديسمبر 2013)

انا طالب فى سنة اولى تشييد ( ساعات معتمدة) هندسة الزقازيق انا كنت عاوز ادخل ميكانيكا من الاول لانى بحبة جدا لكن بسبب الاهل وشوية احباط دخلت تشييد
و السنادي في برنامج ميكاترونيك فتح جديد ف الكلية وعملت طلب التحويل وتمت الموافقة و يوم الحد يا اكمل التحويل يا الغيه دا طبعا لانى مقدرش ارجع ميكانيكا العادي لانى سعتها هعيد سنة المهم انا متخوف من :
1- دي اول سنة للبرنامج والدكاترة بيسهلوا المتحانات علشان عدد المتقدمين يزيد وخايف الدنيا تبقى طبيخ وابقى انا مستفدتش
2- كون البرنامج جديد ..هل دا يؤثر عليا مستقبليا ف الشغل (ياريت اللى يجاوبنى يكون شغال او ع الاقل له معارف شغالين ف المجال)
2-الشغل..انا مش عارف هل ميكاترونيك ف مصر شغال ولا لأ وخاصة كمان ف الوضع الاقتصادي اللى احنا فيه 
وايه طبيعة شغله اصلا؟ وايه وجه الاختلاف عن ميكانيكا العادى؟

انا حابب ميكانيكا جدا بس فالمقابل مش هعرف ادرسها صرف وكمان انا هدرس بمصاريف ومعارض لاهلى كلهم بقيت متردد وخايف ابقى لا طلت بلح الشام ولا عنب اليمن :82:


----------



## adison2000 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مرحباً بك ..
أولاً عليك أن تتعرف على هندسة الميكاترونكس , ويمكنك زيارة هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/14420
ثانياً بالنسبة لتأثير حداثة برنامج الميكاترونكس في الشغل فهذا من الصعب معرفته ولكن يمكن القول بأن هذا يشير إلى صعوبة المهمه على القائمين على البرنامج وبالتالي تأهيل المتقدمين له , أما مسألة الشغل فيمكنك زيارة هذا الرابط لعلك تجد ما يفيدك :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/76859-in-that-work-engineer-mechatronics
عموماً أتمنى لك التوفيق في هذه المعضله ولكني أرى أن الإلتحاق ببرنامج هندسة الميكاترونكس لن يجدي فهو تخصص معقد بعيد تماماً عن الميكانيكا العامه.


----------



## مهندس ابانوب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه بالنسبة للمهندس الي بيقولك ميكاترونيكس بعيدة عن الميكانيكا اومال هي تبع اية بص ياحبيبي ميكاترونيكس هي خليط من اسس ميكانيكا واليكترونيك وحاسب الي وتحكم ميكاترونيكس هي فخفخينا او كوكتيل هندسة الخريج بيشتغل ياما مهندس كهربا او ميكانيكا لانة القسم طلع علشان يطلع مهندس يكون فاهم ميكانيكا وكهرباء


----------



## برونزيي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ميكاترونيكس
تفتح لك مجالات كثير ممكن تشتغل نظم وتحكم تشغل في المصانع صيانة انتاج الكترونيات ادارة مشاريع قسم الميكانيك 
بس ده راجع ليك انت رغبتك ايه بعد ماتتخرج ​


----------



## adison2000 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مهندس ابانوب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بالنسبة للمهندس الي بيقولك ميكاترونيكس بعيدة عن الميكانيكا اومال هي تبع اية بص ياحبيبي ميكاترونيكس هي خليط من اسس ميكانيكا واليكترونيك وحاسب الي وتحكم ميكاترونيكس هي فخفخينا او كوكتيل هندسة الخريج بيشتغل ياما مهندس كهربا او ميكانيكا لانة القسم طلع علشان يطلع مهندس يكون فاهم ميكانيكا وكهرباء



واضح أنك لم تفهم ما أقصده , ولكن حتى لو فهمت كان من الأجدر أن تتبع أسلوباً أكثر تأدباً من هذا ..
فمن أمارات جهل الإنسان التعالي على الآخرين بما آتاه الله من علم ..


----------

